# NFL : L.A. stadium plans unveiled



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Billionaire developer Edward P. Roski,Jr.,who is a part owner in the L.A. Lakers and L.A. Kings franchises unveiled his plan to build a new stadium in the L.A. area earlier today,in hopes of luring the NFL back into the L.A. market.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3351752


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

After looking into this a little further,I found that Roski has already created a site dedicated to his idea of the proposed stadium at the following link.

http://www.losangelesfootballstadium.com/


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

With two NBA teams, two NHL teams, two MLB teams and even two MLS teams, it's time America's second largest market has America's sport back again.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sure I'd love a football team. Of course I'd love a football team. But where they want to put the stadium?!?!?!?! It's already impossible to get to. Of course we're talking about the same city who put the Staples Center downtown. What a colossal mistake that was.


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Reports on ESPN are that they are trying to pull:

Jax Jags, Minnesota Vikes, Buffalo Bills, or Oakland Raiders.

My bet is Jags leave Fla. They have poor attendance, and most people down there root for either Tampa or Miami anyways. Or Atlanta and New Orleans for that matter.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Of course we're talking about the same city who put the Staples Center downtown. What a colossal mistake that was.


Why do you say that? I like that fact that it's in downtown. I just hop on the redline from the Valley and I'm there in 20 minutes.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I heard on KNX they want the new stadium at the intersection of the 57 and 60 freeways. Why do I say the Staples center is a mistake? Great if you're near public transport but those 70 year old freeways aren't up to the challenge otherwise. Should have put the Staples Center in the Valley.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Gotcha. Yeah, I heard the 57-60 thing, also. That's the middle of nowhere from my perspective, though I suppose the population is moving further east into the IE. 

I've always thought there should be a professional sports team in the Valley. (minor league baseball would be my choice) What city of 1.5 million people doesn't have at least 1 pro sport?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

The SF Valley gets no respect being part the city of LA. We're happy to take your tax dollars but don't even begin to think we'll give you anything good.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> The SF Valley gets no respect being part the city of LA. We're happy to take your tax dollars but don't even begin to think we'll give you anything good.


Very true. Though I just moved to Burbank and am not within city limits anymore. I guess Burbank is still technically SFV, though.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Here's another spin: http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ap-nfl-losangeles&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## ShawnDHill (Nov 14, 2007)

I, for one, would have liked to see the new stadium somewhere much closer to the city, instead of about 35 miles east of downtown.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

miksmi21 said:


> Reports on ESPN are that they are trying to pull:
> 
> Jax Jags, Minnesota Vikes, Buffalo Bills, or Oakland Raiders.
> 
> My bet is Jags leave Fla. They have poor attendance, and most people down there root for either Tampa or Miami anyways. Or Atlanta and New Orleans for that matter.


My money is on the Vikings.

If I remember from the last time the Vikings talked about bailing on Minnesota, something was mention in the effect that their contract with the dome expired just about that time. 
With the Twins getting a new ballpark, I don't think the Vikings will settle for anything less then a new stadium.

The tRaiders do have a good following in LA but I don't think anyone would seriously give consideration to them as long as Al Davis owns the team. Al Davis does have a reputation for screwing over communities.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

ShawnDHill said:


> I, for one, would have liked to see the new stadium somewhere much closer to the city, instead of about 35 miles east of downtown.


I on the other hand would have liked to see the new stadium even further away from downtown. Encourage all southern Californians to embrace the team, not just LA County.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

What other location would you recommend? Downtown seems pretty central to me, especially if you weight it for where the money is.


----------



## ShawnDHill (Nov 14, 2007)

I know this may not be a popular opinion, but I would like to see a new team at a rebuilt Los Angeles Coliseum. Historical factor aside, I just think it was be a waste to build this new stadium, where you already have two other football venues (albeit they're outdated, but great venues nonetheless) . I know that the NFL pretty much wants to avoid the Coliseum, because then you would have to involve the City and County of Los Angeles, as well as the State of California, and those idiot politicians messed up every opportunity of the NFL coming back to L.A.

I like Roski's idea to build the stadium himself, just not where it could be located. I remember another idea (I believe it was Roski or one of his associates) wanting to build a football stadium across from Staples Center, and if I remember correctly, the stadium would have been built where the new Nokia Theatre/L.A. Live complex presently sits.

I would think regardless where the new stadiums, whether it be in or near Downtown L.A., City of Industry, Anaheim, etc., Southern California would embrace the new team, just as long as they make an effort to win and embrace the community.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

ShawnDHill said:


> I know this may not be a popular opinion, but I would like to see a new team at a rebuilt Los Angeles Coliseum. Historical factor aside, I just think it was be a waste to build this new stadium, where you already have two other football venues (albeit they're outdated, but great venues nonetheless) . I know that the NFL pretty much wants to avoid the Coliseum, because then you would have to involve the City and County of Los Angeles, as well as the State of California, and those idiot politicians messed up every opportunity of the NFL coming back to L.A.
> 
> I like Roski's idea to build the stadium himself, just not where it could be located. I remember another idea (I believe it was Roski or one of his associates) wanting to build a football stadium across from Staples Center, and if I remember correctly, the stadium would have been built where the new Nokia Theatre/L.A. Live complex presently sits.
> 
> I would think regardless where the new stadiums, whether it be in or near Downtown L.A., City of Industry, Anaheim, etc., Southern California would embrace the new team, just as long as they make an effort to win and embrace the community.


I don't mind the Coliseum location. My problem with putting an NFL team there is that it won't be as fun for college games. It will be full of suites and club seating that really spreads everyone out. Leave it for USC and keep it as a great place for college football.

My radical idea is that they move the Dodgers downtown (and near public transit) and put a football stadium in Chavez Ravine. 81 home games would make downtown more alive during the summer. While the location is awesome, the stadium itself is near the bottom of the ones I've been to. Chavez Ravine has plenty of space for a football stadium.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

It's been awhile since this topic has been visited.
Anyway,nfl.com has posted an update on this recently.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80e28420&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true

The City of Industry's registered voters will vote on a bond measure for the proposed $800 million stadium next Tuesday.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

My guess is if this happens that The Vikings will be the first ones banging down the door. If I recall correctly, Thanks to a court order, The Vikings are stuck playing the Metrodome until 2011. During that last fiasco (which forced them to stay in Minneapolis), The Vikings had already started shipping equipment out of Southern California and had set-up offices. 

As for the league not liking the idea of established teams moving, YAWN! AL Davis has already set a precedence when he moved the Raiders on 2 separate occasions without league approval.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Koz said:


> What other location would you recommend? Downtown seems pretty central to me, especially if you weight it for where the money is.


Lots of room in The Valley, put it up over the hill in Palmdale. 
It's still LA county.
They could put it near that big airport they've been thinking about building for years.
People in LA don't mind driving. 
(or is that sitting in cars on strips of concrete?)


----------



## mikeren1 (Sep 13, 2008)

miksmi21 said:


> Reports on ESPN are that they are trying to pull:
> 
> Jax Jags, Minnesota Vikes, Buffalo Bills, or Oakland Raiders.
> 
> My bet is Jags leave Fla. They have poor attendance, and most people down there root for either Tampa or Miami anyways. Or Atlanta and New Orleans for that matter.


 Actualy most of us root for the Gators :lol: Ya'll can have the Jags and have fun with that no fun league


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

dettxw said:


> Lots of room in The Valley, put it up over the hill in Palmdale.
> It's still LA county.
> They could put it near that big airport they've been thinking about building for years.
> People in LA don't mind driving.
> (or is that sitting in cars on strips of concrete?)


If you were to build it in Palmdale, you would need a dome! Kick the ball with the wind behind you and it might just land somewhere in Pasadena.

Palmdale is the only place that I have ever lived where I was passed by a tumbleweed on the highway!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From the L.A. Times:
Voters in the city of Industry approved the selling of $500 million in bonds for infrastructure improvements,including some that would support a planned $800 million NFL stadium.
The preliminary vote count was 60 to 1.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2009/01/voters-in-indus.html


----------



## Gonesouth (Dec 26, 2007)

That is a been there and done that. If I remember you all have tried twice and failed both times. Rams and Raiders. Stay our of the football business. USC is your pro team.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As stated before, I'd love to see an LA football team, but they need to put the stadium somewhere you can get to by car that won't cause a major traffic tieup every weekend.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As stated before, I'd love to see an LA football team, but they need to put the stadium somewhere you can get to by car that won't cause a major traffic tieup every weekend.


And where the car still has all its rims and tires when the game is over!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From nfl.com:
Council members in the city of Industry unanimously approved a proposal for the new stadium approx. 15 miles east of L.A. last Thursday.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80ef477d&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true

Developers will begin "shopping" for a team on 4/1/09.
At least 8 franchises,incuding the Bills,Vikings and Raiders have been identified as possible targets for relocation.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is an article from the L.A. Times,dated yesterday,2/28/09.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2009/02/nfl-stadium-tak.html


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Hard to believe it has been 15 years since the NFL has had a team in Los Angeles.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another recent article,dated 2/26/09,from sgvtribune.com.

http://www.sgvtribune.com/ci_11796801


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Guess I'll be staying off the 60 freeway during football season. This is exactly what LA traffic needs...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Three Valleys Municipal Water District passed a resolution in support of the stadium on 1/21/09.
Here is a link to a PDF file,showing a copy of the signed resolution.
From losangelesfootballstadium.com:

http://www.losangelesfootballstadium.com/app/vault/originals/1130429135.pdf


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From nfl.com:
The city of Diamond Bar drops its lawsuit/objections to the stadium in exchange for more than $21 million.
The settlement includes:
$20 million to deal with increased traffic from the stadium
$1 million for a middle school athletic field

Diamond Bar would also get at least $700,000/year from Industry for "community facilities" for as long as the stadium is in operation.

Another nearby city,Walnut,appears to be "next in line" with a lawsuit filed last month to stop the stadium's construction.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80faab65&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

the L.A. Jaguars....perfect move nickname....unlike the lakers cause when u think LA u always think lakes.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From fresnobee.com:

The city of Industry approved a settlement with the city of Walnut,clearing a hurdle to bring a pro football team to the L.A. area.

The deal grants the city of Walnut $9 million,an annual cash payment of up to $500,000 and other concessions.

http://www.fresnobee.com/state/story/1649857.html


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

From espn.com:

Calif. Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger signs bill allowing construction of a 75,000 seat football stadium in the Los Angeles area to help bring a NFL team to the area.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4585508


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the update. 

It looks like the stadium is slowly but surely becoming a reality for the L.A. area.



jazzyd971fm said:


> From espn.com:
> 
> Calif. Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger signs bill allowing construction of a 75,000 seat football stadium in the Los Angeles area to help bring a NFL team to the area.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4585508


----------

